
Curiosities of Biological Nomenclature - oboes
https://www.curioustaxonomy.net
======
dan-robertson
Another curiosity you get is difficult to spell/pronounce names. The article
mentions Phtheria which is already tricky. A few other fun ones are Cnidaria
and Ctenophora (both phyla containing some varieties of jellyfish) where in
both cases the c is silent.

